
Project Malmo uses Minecraft to make AI smarter - MzHN
https://mojang.com/2016/07/project-malmo-uses-minecraft-to-make-ai-smarter/
======
MzHN
Also GitHub[1] and Microsoft's article about it[2].

[1] [https://github.com/Microsoft/malmo](https://github.com/Microsoft/malmo)

[2] [https://blogs.microsoft.com/next/2016/07/07/project-malmo-
le...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/next/2016/07/07/project-malmo-lets-
researchers-use-minecraft-ai-research-makes-public-debut/)

